# stocking up the new travel trailer



## Ed from Bama (Mar 13, 2019)

Good morning to all-
Since we lost our old TT in Hurricane Michael this past fall, we've been looking high and low for a replacement. We found it last week at a good price, so now we have a new- to us- TT parked in the driveway.
We've found that it is fun to restock the new rig with all of the many things we will need, and this time, we can do a better job of obtaining needed supplies and gear without spending time and money on stuff we never used.
For instance, since we have less storage space, we'll have fewer clothes. And I have cut down on my tool chest to not include stuff I never used before. And we'll have to be careful with cookware and other stuff- just the stuff we need.
As I said, it's kind of fun, and as soon as we get our RV lot in Florida put back in shape- more gravel for the parking pad,the rest of storm debris raked up and burned- we'll be able to pull the new rig down, hook her up, and go fishing.
good day to all- Ed


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Funny you mention restocking. I was just out on a solo trip and, in the middle of doing absolutely nothing, the thought occurred to me to burn everything I'd brought, go home and sell all my camping gear and start over. Of course, I never planned to go through with it, but I do miss shopping for "new toys". I have everything - and I mean EVERY thing -I need - to the point where I can't even use my yearly REI rebate. Been all through their website and the local stores and can't think of anything I'd want, much less actually need.


----------



## Ed from Bama (Mar 13, 2019)

*re: re-stocking travel trailer*

Macgyver- 
Brother, just spend your camping time down here on the Gulf Coast where hurricanes come in on a regular and distressing basis- you'll get to re-stock your gear.
Actually, we did OK with our insurance settlement and all. I'm really looking forward to get back on the lot and fishing and watching the eagles fly over.
The bears come too late at night for me to meet face to face- and that's OK, too.
good night to all- Ed


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Ed from Bama said:


> Macgyver-
> Brother, just spend your camping time down here on the Gulf Coast where hurricanes come in on a regular and distressing basis- you'll get to re-stock your gear.


No thanks. I spent a week in Miami years ago right after a hurricane had come through. I'll say it again - no thanks! :biggrin:


----------

